# Cattail wear and tear on a lab



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

My yellow lab has the front side of his front legs worn down from hunting the cattails hard over the last couple of weeks. I am concerned about him getting lick granuloma, he justs kind of licks them every once in a while now and I am watching him like a hawk to make sure he doesn't do it. I have put some ointment on them and wrapped them.

Any ideas would be great, Thanks.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

the dogs saliva has natural antibodys in it, all hes doing is keeping them clean. As long as he can reach them to lick them they will be fine.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have never had a problem with the front legs, but as Doogie stated, she will take care of them.

I usually hunt cattails pretty hard for pheasants, and saw some bad wear and tear last year on my pup's front chest/stomach. I bought a neoprene chest protector from Cabela's, and this year no damage. The only downfall is during really warm weather, tough to put this on her.


----------

